# Autotrail 632 external over cab lights- bulb type please?



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Trawled through loads of topics and can't seem to find an answer to our simple question. 
One of our front facing *above cab* external headlights has blown. Before i send my wife up a ladder (i use a wheelchair) to try and determine what type and how to remove it, i was wondering if anybody knows these details, which would halt the inevitable argument we would have whilst doing it. :wink:


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon redkite3,

I am unable to advise which bulb is fitted, but you will have one of the following fitted;

https://www.btowstore.com/epages/BT.../BT2955/Products/EL95H&ViewAction=ViewProduct

https://www.btowstore.com/epages/BT...BT2955/Products/EL106H&ViewAction=ViewProduct

If you can confirm which this may allow other members to confirm the bulb for you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The bulb is most likely one of two. Either a bayonet type 207 or a Festoon (bullet shape) 239. Either will be available from any car accessory shop or possibly your local garage and will be marked on the packet with the number I have given above.

The lens is probably held in by two Phillips screws.

JohnW


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks very much for info. I can confirm the Autotrail cheyenne 632 (2008) uses festoon 239 bulbs in overcab external lights. Just on way to store for replacement. Cheers again.


----------

